# I'm No Expert



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

But this IS a camera

www.hasselblad.co.uk

Check out the H1D.

22 Megapixel.............


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Ok, so I download the pictures from the camera's 40gb drive to my computer... Wait a second, my computer's hard disk is only 30gb, of which 12gb are available...

We're entering the age of the Tera-flops PC's storing Terabytes of data...

Kewl, me wants one!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

namaste said:


> Ok, so I download the pictures from the camera's 40gb drive to my computer... Wait a second, my computer's hard disk is only 30gb, of which 12gb are available...
> 
> We're entering the age of the Tera-flops PC's storing Terabytes of data...
> 
> ...


Seen how much though?


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

Hasselbad, the only camera on the moon.

Paul D


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Paul said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hasselbad, the only camera on the moon.
> 
> ...


I just found that out.

How much?? My friend told me. Check it out. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

> Seen how much though?


Honestly know, I thought it cost 1 used Speedmaster+1used but never worn Hamilton Verntura+1used Breitling Chronomat. Is that far off the mark or do I have to add a second hand Mercedes 500SL???


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

namaste said:


> > Seen how much though?
> 
> 
> Honestly know, I thought it cost 1 used Speedmaster+1used but never worn Hamilton Verntura+1used Breitling Chronomat. Is that far off the mark or do I have to add a second hand Mercedes 500SL???
> ...


Well, on original selling price, you could have 33 Dreadnoughts, and some change.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Not only is the Hasselblad the only camera used on the moon, its also still up there.

I think there are around 12 of them.

The Astronauts brought the film back (apart from a couple of forgotten rolls), but left the cameras.

I have thought about mounting a salvage mission.

I think they would go quite nicely on Ebay.

Hasselblad 500ELM. I previous owner Neil Armstrong









Of course this is going to kick start the whole did we, didnt we land on the Moon thing again, but at least its a new angle.

Regards as Ever.

Eric.

-x-


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ericp said:


> Of course this is going to kick start the whole did we, didnt we land on the Moon thing again, but at least its a new angle.
> 
> Regards as Ever.
> 
> ...


 NOOOO!!!







NOT AGAIN!!!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Great looking camera Tim. Looks like it weighs a bit though.


----------

